# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  العلاقة بين لون الدخان الصادر من العادم وكفاءة المحرك

## zizoYAzizo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*العلاقة بين لون الدخان الصادر من العادم وكفاءة المحرك*



كثيراً ما يستفسر مالكو السيارات عن الكيفية التي يمكن من خلالها معرفة 

ما إذا كان الدخان الصادر من عادم السيارة لحظة تدوير المحرك يعود الى

مشكلة كبيرة في المحرك نفسه ام لسبب آخر ، الاجابة على مثل هذا

التساؤل تقودنا الى تصنيف الوان الدخان الصادر من العادم وتشخيص ذلك

ميكانيكياً على نحو موجز :



1-اذا كان لون الدخان الصادر من العادم يميل الى اللون الازرق او اللون الازرق المشوب بالسواد 
لحظة تدوير المحرك فإن ذلك يعني ان الزيت يتم احتراقه مع الوقود نفسه وهذا معناه احد امرين :

إما ان درجة لزوجة الزيت تُعد منخفضة جداً أو ان شنابر البساتم "piston rings" اصبحت بحاجة الى 
التغيير وهذا الوضع الاسوأ !




2-اذا كان لون الدخان الصادر من العادم يميل الى لون السواد لحظة تدوير المحرك فإن هذا يُشير 
الى وجود نسبة فائضة من الوقود يجري احراقها .



3- اذا كان لون الدخان الصادر من العادم لحظة تدوير المحرك ذا لون ابيض وكانت كمية الدخان قليلة 
فإن هذا امر لا يدعو للقلق اذ يعود السبب الى ان الرطوبة الموجودة في المحرك (البارد) ونظام
العادم يجري حرقها في هذه اللحظات . اما اذا كانت كمية الدخان الابيض كثيفة واستمرت لفترة 
طويلة فإن اقرب الاحتمالات لتفسير ذلك هو وجود تسرب داخلي في جهاز تبريد الماء (الراديتر) . 
منقول

----------


## sameh atiya

شكرا احمد على المعلومات

----------


## lavernimo

أخي لم افهم 
فإن هذا يشير الى وجود نسبة فائضة من الوقود 
هل تعني أن الوقود يدخل  عند piston بكمية كبيرة عن الكمية المستعملة من قبل 
أوكي أوكي 
i know

----------


## lavernimo

C:\Documents and Settings\Talmi\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BYKR79WL\anim_piston[1].gif

----------


## lavernimo

أخي ان في الملاحظة 3- ادا كان الدخان الأبيض يخرج و بكمية كثيرة فإن المشكل ليس وجود  تسرب داخلي في جهاز تبريد الماء (الراديتر) هناك نقطة اخرى و لقد قمت بها عندما كنت اعمل في هذا المجال و أن المشكل في جودة الوقود كونه ليس الوقود الجيد لسيارة انت تعرف فهناك انواع كثيرة من الوقود

----------


## darwish

شكراااا على المعلومات المفيدة

----------

